# peanut butter



## BattleGnome (Mar 11, 2016)

I was exceptionally overtired this morning and stayed up way too late. Somehow this gave me the inspiration for a peanut butter stout soap, I dont know why. 

I dont think I'll make a peanut butter stout soap but I do have some time off next week that I was planning on using to soap, at base I'd imagine using peanut butter as an additive at trace. Drawing on those overtired ideas I almost want to add peanut butter as % of oils. If I did, would I just use peanut oil in soap calc or how would I calculate the SAP value by hand?


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 11, 2016)

You wouldn't use peanut butter as a % of the oils, it has too many solids. I would only use 1 tsp PPO and mix it really, really well into the oils before the lye.
Not quite sure why you would want to use it in soap though, sounds kind of icky to me. Better off to use refined peanut oil, at least its safe people with peanut allergies.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 11, 2016)

I've always wanted to try this:
http://millersoap.com/soapanimal.html#BitO'Honey

I would think you'd need to blend the peanut butter with some oil and/or warm it up, because peanut butter is so thick it would be hard to blend it into the soap. My choice would be to add it with the oils and get it blended in well before adding the lye water.


----------



## amd (Mar 11, 2016)

I made a chocolate peanut butter soap last year for my bf. He loved it! Also having recently discovered an amazing nano-brewery that makes a pb stout... I say go for it! ETA: and then send me some 

Here's how I did my PB: I added it at trace after warming it up in the microwave. I only made a 1lb batch of soap that I split between chocolate and PB, and I used 1 oz (weight) PB. It accelerated trace like crazy so be prepared to plop and glop if your recipe is touchy. Mine is very touchy when using alternatives such as coconut milk, beer, and apparently PB. I used Smart Balance brand as it had the least amount of additives in their label.

If I did this again I would be curious to try PB powder (but it's expensive).


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 11, 2016)

There is a recipe on soapnuts that uses 15oz oils and 3Tbs peanut butter, heated with a little of the oil and added at trace. I have seen another recipe that uses 3/4 cup melted creamy peanut butter to 5 lbs of oil


----------



## TeresaT (Mar 11, 2016)

Obsidian said:


> You wouldn't use peanut butter as a % of the oils, it has too many solids. I would only use 1 tsp PPO and mix it really, really well into the oils before the lye.
> Not quite sure why you would want to use it in soap though, sounds kind of icky to me. *Better off to use refined peanut oil, at least its safe people with peanut allergies.*



Say what?!


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 11, 2016)

Refined peanut oil has had the proteins that cause allergies removed. I was just thinking it would be a safer alternative to using the actual peanuts.
http://www.peanut-institute.org/eating-well/allergy/peanut-oil-no-allergens.asp


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 11, 2016)

Ditto on the refined peanut oil. A friend of mine is allergic to peanuts, but is able to eat foods that were fried in refined peanut oil without any problems whatsoever. I'm not saying it will be the same benign outcome for everyone with peanut allergies (you'll definitely want to check with your doctor first), but using the refined oil works out for her without causing any issues.


IrishLass


----------



## BattleGnome (Mar 18, 2016)

In case anyone was wondering, I made the peanut butter stout soap.



Peanut butter Stout

I found powdered peanut butter in my pantry (ingredients of peanuts, powdered sugar, and salt) and added 2Tbsp to my two pounds of batter (used a tall and skinny mold). Then I split the batter into three parts. The majority of the batter was scented with BB's oatmeal stout fragrance since it will discolor to a dark brown and I dont feel I'm advanced enough for adding stout yet. I dropped swirled in a portion of batter that was colored with titanium dioxide. I left enough batter plan to put a layer on top both for contrast and to see what would happen with just a peanut butter additive. 

The final loaf is on the right of the picture. On the left is a small bit of the other two colors so I can watch all three colors change


----------



## amd (Mar 18, 2016)

BattleGnome said:


> I found powdered peanut butter in my pantry (ingredients of peanuts, powdered sugar, and salt) and added 2Tbsp to my two pounds of batter (used a tall and skinny mold). Then I split the batter into three parts. The majority of the batter was scented with BB's oatmeal stout fragrance since it will discolor to a dark brown and I dont feel I'm advanced enough for adding stout yet. I dropped swirled in a portion of batter that was colored with titanium dioxide. I left enough batter plan to put a layer on top both for contrast and to see what would happen with just a peanut butter additive.
> 
> The final loaf is on the right of the picture. On the left is a small bit of the other two colors so I can watch all three colors change


 
Thanks for the update! Oooohhh! I have some oatmeal stout FO. Now I want to do this too... I bet it's delicious


----------



## Saipan (Mar 18, 2016)

I recently had a chocolate peanut butter stout at a micro brewery and it was the most amazing stout I've ever had.  Just saying.


----------



## Rigneylane (Mar 20, 2016)

You go guy!!  Rock that peanut butter.  I used the cheapest stuff I could find at 9% of oils with other things.  Best stuff ever!


----------



## BattleGnome (Mar 21, 2016)

Fresh cut



Peanut butter stout, fresh cut by L M-G, on Flickr

The fo is very slowly discoloring (was much faster the last time I used it). So far the plain soap and the whitened soap are the same color. I'll try to post a pic in 6 months. At least for now, it's lathering like a castille


----------



## BattleGnome (Mar 21, 2016)

Rigneylane said:


> I used the cheapest stuff I could find at 9% of oils with other things.



How are you figuring out lye? Do you lower sf or ignore the peanut butter fats?


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 21, 2016)

How does it smell? Does the peanut butter change anything?


----------



## BattleGnome (Mar 21, 2016)

So far it seems like the peanut butter isnt effecting anything. The small piece I sampled lathered like a castille. I'm not noticing a peanut buttery smell, but I did use a stronger fo. It doesnt even seem to be discoloring the plain soap, I expected a bit of yellowing. 

I might try using real peanut butter this week if I can find one without a bunch of extra oils in it. The only creamy peanut butter I have has palm oil as the second ingredient (I think a total of ten ingredients). The powdered stuff only had three ingredients: peanuts, sugar, and salt


----------



## Rigneylane (Apr 2, 2016)

For the peanut-butter at 9%, I just used the SAP value of peanut oil, 0.138. There was palm oil (SAP value 0.142) and diglycerides also in that peanut-butter (I looked at the palm & diglycerides as an extra bonus to the soap formula).  I figured if one rounds the sap to 2 significant figures, the average value is 0.14, pretty close to one another, so I don't fuss about SAP values very much.  I use such a high lye discount that the difference in SAP values of the two oils (peanut & palm) doesn't affect the soap significantly.  Yes, real peanut butter does have an unpleasant odor, at least at the 9% that I used.  I read that it's the protein hydrolysis of the peanuts during saponification. I used EO Atlas Cedarwood to help "cover" the scent, but it still sneaks through.  A fun little soap! A little smelly, but what's perfect, anyway!?


----------



## BattleGnome (Apr 15, 2016)

I made 100% peanut butter soap today. I'm pretty sure it's a fail but I'm going to pretend it's not for a few days.

Recipe: (my actual measurments)
15.59oz peanut butter 
5.48oz water
1.98oz NaOH
1tsp sodium lactate


I used a jar of the super natural stuff that only has one ingredient on the label then used peanut oil on standard soapcalc settings. Actual water was off by maybe 1/4oz and NaOH was off by a little less. 

Order of Operations:
Peanut butter onto stove to melt down a bit while I double checked lye calculation. While I was mixing the lye I heard a pop and smelled burnt popcorn. I had left the peanut butter a little too long, little bit of burnt. Peanut butter doesnt stick blend very well.
I probably should have waited for my lye to cool but figured f-it. The lye peanut butter combo siezed under the blender but otherwise didnt seem to mix. 
After mixing around the best I could there was a dark fudgy/siezed/pastey mass in brown water. I would say it was half mass to water. I did mold it and have my fingers crossed that the soaping fairy will visit tonight and wave her want but I know better. I'm debating between tossing it all and just pouring off the water part to see if the siezed bit will cure into something. 






So peanut butter is maybe a spoonful or two at trace.


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm sorry if this sounds ignorant but why did you think you could make a 100% peanut butter soap? Peanut oil maybe but peanut butter is made from the whole peanut not just the oil so how did you calc the lye? As far as I'm concerned there's more unsaponifiables in PB than there is oil?


----------



## BattleGnome (Apr 15, 2016)

I just wanted to try it. Part of the decision came from my original question if it would be possible to use peanut butter as a percent of oil. Another part of the decision was not wanting to wait for a cure time since the only current soap I have is Castile and I wanted to do a direct comparison (like I set up with the powdered test). The last part was just plain not thinking it through. I calculated 15.5oz of peanut oil to figure out my lye and the whole "hindsight is 20/20" did catch up to me pretty quick.


----------



## amd (Apr 15, 2016)

Sonya-m said:


> I'm sorry if this sounds ignorant but why did you think you could make a 100% peanut butter soap? Peanut oil maybe but peanut butter is made from the whole peanut not just the oil so how did you calc the lye? As far as I'm concerned there's more unsaponifiables in PB than there is oil?



Why not try it? The whole peanut will have oil present as well. Much like Beldi is made from olive oil and olive paste - there are unsaponifiables in the olive paste as well. Maybe that's the trick for pb soap - a certain amount of pb and peanut oil.


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 15, 2016)

amd said:


> Why not try it? The whole peanut will have oil present as well. Much like Beldi is made from olive oil and olive paste - there are unsaponifiables in the olive paste as well. Maybe that's the trick for pb soap - a certain amount of pb and peanut oil.




But surely in PB there is a lot more unsaponifiables? I can get my head around using it as an additive maybe but I can't see how a 100% PB soap would work unless you knew exactly how much oil is present and use that for working out the lye value. 

I'm all for experimenting and wouldn't discourage anyone I was just curious why someone might think it would work.


----------



## BattleGnome (Apr 21, 2016)

Random update on the full pb: I decided to keep it and unfolded after about fou days. I used a small bit and it did get a some bubbles. I'll test a piece at the end of May to see if it worked.


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Apr 30, 2016)

Sonya-m said:


> But surely in PB there is a lot more unsaponifiables? I can get my head around using it as an additive maybe but I can't see how a 100% PB soap would work unless you knew exactly how much oil is present and use that for working out the lye value.




Hmmm...using peanut oil SAP value is sort of on the right track, but the original poster have to use nutrition fact chart to figure out How much OIL / FAT is actually in the peanut butter; right? ( correct me if I'm wrong, please )
I think other than unsaponifiables there is some water content in the peanut itself... So if the calculation is based on whole can of PB weight, than maybe it will be a little bit lye heavy and need a rebatch...?


----------



## cgpeanut (Apr 30, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> Ditto on the refined peanut oil. A friend of mine is allergic to peanuts, but is able to eat foods that were fried in refined peanut oil without any problems whatsoever. I'm not saying it will be the same benign outcome for everyone with peanut allergies (you'll definitely want to check with your doctor first), but using the refined oil works out for her without causing any issues.
> 
> 
> IrishLass



ditto for sweet almond oil.


----------



## Arimara (Apr 30, 2016)

BattleGnome said:


> In case anyone was wondering, I made the peanut butter stout soap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you can jump into using 100% PB, which I honestly can't wrap my head around, I'm fairly certain you can use beer for your lye solution. You just HAVE to reduce it or at least let it go flat, unless you was to have a "lovely" caustic volcanic eruption in your work area. Just give it a try when you're ready. You also may want to soap cool with beer, unless I'm thinking of coffee.



BattleGnome said:


> Random update on the full pb: I decided to keep it and unfolded after about fou days. I used a small bit and it did get a some bubbles. I'll test a piece at the end of May to see if it worked.



How were your hands after you tested the soap?


----------



## BattleGnome (Apr 30, 2016)

Arimara said:


> How were your hands after you tested the soap?




I don't think they were any dryer than using fresh soap. There was no redness or burning that would indicate a lye heavy soap.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 30, 2016)

You go with your crazy peanut butter soap making self! I'm glad you went ahead and did it if it was something you really wanted to try. Sometimes, you have to buck convention and just go for it! That's how ingenuity is born!


----------



## Arimara (Apr 30, 2016)

BattleGnome said:


> I don't think they were any dryer than using fresh soap. There was no redness or burning that would indicate a lye heavy soap.



Ok, so is it safe to assume there was no left behind residuals from the PB or even a lingering scent? I generally avoid nut oils to be conscience of peanut allergies and for the fact I would not want someone to touch my child after they wipe their hands after touching some sort of tree nut.

Since PB is high in unsaponifiables, I wouldn't using it for more than feeding my kid and maybe her dog if she visits.


----------



## earlene (Apr 30, 2016)

BattleGnome said:


> Random update on the full pb: I decided to keep it and unfolded after about fou days. I used a small bit and it did get a some bubbles. I'll test a piece at the end of May to see if it worked.



Did you zap test it?  Or possibly do a pH strip test on it? Since you can't be positive about the lye calculation, I would have done so prior to doing a lather test.

BTW, I applaud your courage and your creative spirit.


----------



## BattleGnome (Apr 30, 2016)

Arimara said:


> Ok, so is it safe to assume there was no left behind residuals from the PB or even a lingering scent?



I'm not at home right now so I can't run to double check all this.

There is a slight lingering scent. I wouldn't assume that there are no residuals just to be safe. As great as label appeal would be, I don't think this is something that should be sold for those allergy reasons. 

I'm still new to soaping and am using this as a learning experience, if I can correctly balance something like 100%pb soap then I know I can eventually trust myself if I decide to sell.


----------



## BattleGnome (Apr 30, 2016)

earlene said:


> Did you zap test it?



I didn't get a full zap from testing (don't have ph strips). I had a questionable tingle after testing but not enough that I'm worried. The bars did go from "gross fruitcake look" to what I'm guessing is slightly ashy, parts are turning lighter brown as it sits. I usually get at least some soda ash but not yet on such a dark colored soap.


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 30, 2016)

I've just now read through this thread.  Good on you!!  Very interesting stuff.  I eat Smucker's All Natural peanut butter.  It has two ingredients, peanuts and salt.  The oil separates badly from it, so I dump the entire jar into my food processor and blend the crud out of it and scrape it into a disposable food container with lid.  The food processor makes the peanut butter very liquidy (highly technical term there) and I almost have to pour it onto my bread to make a sandwich.  OK. The whole point of this narrative is if you should decide to try your peanut butter soap again, use a natural brand with only peanuts and salt and put it in your food processor until it is the consistency of honey.  You won't have any issues with burning the pb and stick blending it will be much easier.  Although, even with the pb at honey consistency, I'd probably go for 50 to 75% pb & 50 to 25% peanut oil just to make blending easier.   (BTW:  all this peanut butter talk had me reaching for the jar.  I had to stir the oil into the pb to make it edible.  Stirring is_ *not*_ as efficient as the food processor.  Tomorrow I'll be breaking that bad boy out!)


----------



## Arimara (May 1, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> I've just now read through this thread.  Good on you!!  Very interesting stuff.  I eat Smucker's All Natural peanut butter.  It has two ingredients, peanuts and salt.  The oil separates badly from it, so I dump the entire jar into my food processor and blend the crud out of it and scrape it into a disposable food container with lid.  The food processor makes the peanut butter very liquidy (highly technical term there) and I almost have to pour it onto my bread to make a sandwich.  OK. The whole point of this narrative is if you should decide to try your peanut butter soap again, use a natural brand with only peanuts and salt and put it in your food processor until it is the consistency of honey.  You won't have any issues with burning the pb and stick blending it will be much easier.  Although, even with the pb at honey consistency, I'd probably go for 50 to 75% pb & 50 to 25% peanut oil just to make blending easier.   (BTW:  all this peanut butter talk had me reaching for the jar.  I had to stir the oil into the pb to make it edible.  Stirring is_ *not*_ as efficient as the food processor.  Tomorrow I'll be breaking that bad boy out!)



Good to note.


----------



## BattleGnome (May 1, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> The whole point of this narrative is if you should decide to try your peanut butter soap again, use a natural brand with only peanuts and salt and put it in your food processor until it is the consistency of honey.



Thank you for the advice. The brand I found just has peanuts in the ingredient list so I can even control the effects of salt (if it matters for this experiment).

Using the math advice from my superfatting thread: a 27% superfatting calculation on soap all by weight of the peanut butter should give me a 0% superfat based on the oil amount in peanu butter. At least that's the plan when I next have the chance to soap.


----------



## briggs49 (May 1, 2016)

I accidentally made a very peanut-buttery soap once. I had some toasted sesame oil lying around and used it with a bit of coconut oil. 

BAM!

The most peanut butter smelling soap ever! I am sure with some messing around it could make a fun soap.


----------



## earlene (May 1, 2016)

briggs49 said:


> I accidentally made a very peanut-buttery soap once. I had some toasted sesame oil lying around and used it with a bit of coconut oil.
> 
> BAM!
> 
> The most peanut butter smelling soap ever! I am sure with some messing around it could make a fun soap.



I love my 100% toasted sesame oil soap.   The color, the natural aroma of it, although to me it just smelled like toasted sesame seeds.   And it lathers really well, too which seems to contradict the numbers in SoapCalc.  I made it when I ran a single oil soaps test on every oil I had in my kitchen.  I actually have not used the regular sesame oil for soap making, so I don't know if I would like it as well.  (I don't have any.)


----------



## BattleGnome (May 12, 2016)

Possible Peanuty Goodness

The top/whitish one is 100% peanut oil with a 5% SF
The middle one is 26% SF peanut butter. I estimate actual SF will be 0 or -1%
The bottom one is 40% SF peanut butter. Approximating 15% SF on that one. 

As I was weighing out everything I realized that I could do the math to approximate the % of peanut oil in the peanut butter then use that as my oil weight. It felt like extra math so I used peanut butter weight with the assumed 26% solids (taken from dividing fat calories into calories).

Editing because I forgot to mention:
The peanut oil was obviously a normal soap batter, I had a med-thick trace before pouring. (Had approx an ounce or two in a separate mold)
The 26% SF was extremely crumbly cookie dough. It held its shape but almost looked more like a crumble topping for cobbler. (A ping pong ball sized amount ended up plopped on top of the remainder of the peanut oil batter)
The 40% SF was spot on for cookie dough. (No left over to add to the separate mold)

All soaps had a 30% lye concentration


----------



## Obsidian (May 12, 2016)

I've made 100% peanut oil soap before, expect it to take a few days before you can unmold. I think mine was 3 or 4 days in the mold and it was still a little soft. Made a really nice soap though, I quite like peanut oil.


----------



## penelopejane (May 12, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> Ditto on the refined peanut oil. A friend of mine is allergic to peanuts, but is able to eat foods that were fried in refined peanut oil without any problems whatsoever. I'm not saying it will be the same benign outcome for everyone with peanut allergies (you'll definitely want to check with your doctor first), but using the refined oil works out for her without causing any issues.
> 
> 
> IrishLass




This is not true for some people. I have a friend who has to be very very particular about nut allergies including the cooking oil. It is terrifying watching her reactions if she accidentally ingests some. 

OP is that a metal mold you are using for your soap?


----------



## TBandCW (May 12, 2016)

I have to applaud you soapers that think outside the box!:clap:

I have my basic recipe and just don't have the nerve to try many different ideas.


----------



## BattleGnome (May 12, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> OP is that a metal mold you are using for your soap?



No, I don't have any metal molds. The powdered experiment was in an 8" crafters choice silicone mold and the bars are in the brambleberry oval silicone mold. The spare mold I used is a 1# silicone. I'd like to branch out to wooden molds but don't have the cash yet.



Obsidian said:


> I've made 100% peanut oil soap before, expect it to take a few days before you can unmold.



The mold pulls away from the sides already and I usually have the opposite problem. Right now the plan is to leave them in till Monday if I can. I don't need pretty bars, but it'd be nice


----------



## BattleGnome (Jun 1, 2016)

Necro- threading myself with an update.





The first peanut butter soap I made with no account for super fat or percentage on unsopanificables. I think I mathed that it has a -20% superfat or something. I can definately say it's soap. It has a decent cleansing feel (not overly drying and no sign of it still being lye heavy) and it makes for a very hard bar as far as I can tell. Very sparse lather but I can't quite tell if it's the bar shape or if it's the soap itsself, there are very crisp corners that seem to scrape away any lather I manage to get. The bar collected a lotiony "slime" but again, I cant quite tell if it's bar shape or the soap at the moment. My hands were also left the faintest whiff of peanut butter, definately not the soap if you're going to with someone who has allergies.





Little over a week left for the bars where I actually attempted math. Lots of soa ash going on with the bars I tried to calculate a 0% superfat. I think the plain peanut oil bars has one developing DOS which I'm concerned about (my first batch with DOS)


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jun 11, 2016)

I don't think this is a necro post - you stated you would follow-up. Yea, the one bar looks like DOS, but hey - wonderful experiment.


----------



## soaperwoman (May 12, 2017)

I use the peanut oil, powder, and butter in my recipe. It all blends in quite well without any additional prep. I add it all in at trace. I actually have 2 recipes. One calls for 1 Tbls. butter and 2 Tbls. powder and comes out a delightful peanut butter color. The other I put a 1/4 of a cup peanut butter, peanut oil and 1 Tbls. powder and this gels nicely and is a rich brown. Both make a nice hard bar and both smell peanutty. Using just peanut oil is just fine but it doesn't smell like peanut butter. If you do that I would add some peanut butter f.o. The soap is not as creamy a lather with just peanut oil either. Like all butters, they add richness.


----------



## artemis (May 12, 2017)

soaperwoman said:


> Using just peanut oil is just fine but it doesn't smell like peanut butter.



The first time I used peanut oil it was "roasted peanut oil" and it still had some peanut scent after cure.


----------



## Jill B Blasius (Nov 5, 2018)

Thanks for sharing - I was hoping to try something like a Reese's peanut butter cup in a cupcake mold, half full, then broken in half for a small guest soap. Knowing the behavior of the peanut butter really helps (a no....) I may try with just a choc & PB FO now.


----------

